# Wiring Harness For audi concert



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

i was wondering if anyone has done a stereo upgrade for the audi concert i have a 2006 audi a3 8p and i cannot find a harness that will work for the concert?



Thanks for all the replies in advance


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

What are you wanting to upgrade? If you are wanting to upgrade your head unit then there are some adapters out there that will let you keep your steering wheel controls and all that stuff. Not sure what they are but I know they exist  Other than that, I am not sure what harness you need?


----------



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

*Changing Headunit*

i am upgrading to an aftermaket head unit. but i do not have steering wheel controls. i ust need a harness for the 2006 audi a3 concert but i the only harness i found will not let you do it on these newer ones with RDS( the display that shows the title of the songs from the radio station) thanks for your response


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not in front of my computer but hopefully this link will work. Check out this video, I think they mention the adapters that they used. I don't know if it will help or not, but it might  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGKC8_5isS4


----------



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

*Didn't work*

Man the link didn't work but thanks for the response. if anyone has a wiring diagram i am starting to lean towards splicing up the factory harnest at this point


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is a Concert II wiring diagram.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SanRob said:


> Man the link didn't work but thanks for the response. if anyone has a wiring diagram i am starting to lean towards splicing up the factory harnest at this point


Oh god.  Please don't. For the sake of the next owner. I've been that guy before, and I hate that.


----------



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

*Thanks for wiring diagram*

thanks for wiring diagram but mine are not bose


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

SanRob said:


> thanks for wiring diagram but mine are not bose


Doesn't matter dude, the harness is the same for Bose or non-Bose. The diagram illustrates how to tap in to the line level outputs that are used with Bose, versus the powered outputs for the front speakers that are used with non-Bose.


----------



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

okay thanks


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SanRob--- U can keep the existing stock deck, By a cache brand DSP (Digital Signal Processor) Thats what I did to my A3, I have all speakers stock but I added a 10 Inch JL, where the Sub Boot was..


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SanRob- Try an audio specialist shop they should find you what U need..


----------



## SanRob (Sep 16, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for replies


----------

